# KKHOF Educational Video Series



## sumdumguy (Jul 25, 2020)

Hopefully this works out and everyone can benefit from the people's information that have been and will be interviewed in this series. I recommend checking them all out, but here is the Golden Dragon part 1





Enjoy


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 25, 2020)

sumdumguy said:


> Hopefully this works out and everyone can benefit from the people's information that have been and will be interviewed in this series. I recommend checking them all out, but here is the Golden Dragon part 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There’s a Kenpo hall of fall now?....my god I bet there’s a million egos getting bashed everywhere and endless political debate nonsense over all that


----------



## sumdumguy (Jul 26, 2020)

Don't watch them! regardless of your personal views, there are others that may benefit from these "lessons" and "discussions" on and about Kenpo.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 26, 2020)

sumdumguy said:


> Don't watch them! regardless of your personal views, there are others that may benefit from these "lessons" and "discussions" on and about Kenpo.


The way to get better at Kenpo....is by training Kenpo ...not by listening to some people talk. Something to many Kenpo schools don’t understand and prefer to spend lessons giving lectures rather than having students actually work they’d rather discuss category completion or quadrant zones or major minor....I’ve seen to many schools practice a technique once...have a 20 minute lecture do another technique another 20 minute lecture and that’s the class. I wish I was exaggerating


----------



## sumdumguy (Jul 27, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> The way to get better at Kenpo....is by training Kenpo ...not by listening to some people talk. Something to many Kenpo schools don’t understand and prefer to spend lessons giving lectures rather than having students actually work they’d rather discuss category completion or quadrant zones or major minor....I’ve seen to many schools practice a technique once...have a 20 minute lecture do another technique another 20 minute lecture and that’s the class. I wish I was exaggerating



Well it would seem that you have had a bad "Kenpo" experience, or two... So sorry for you and that! Good luck on your journey! Not all Kenpo is the same.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 28, 2020)

sumdumguy said:


> Well it would seem that you have had a bad "Kenpo" experience, or two... So sorry for you and that! Good luck on your journey! Not all Kenpo is the same.


Well tbh I’ve seen the same nonsense from multiple “seniors” in the system....people who are 8th 9th and 10th dans. Insulting people on Facebook and trash talking, another 10th degree tried to start a petition and protest to get a bjj school closed down because they were by his place and these are big names who’ve done this...sadLy the Kenpo community is a very toxic nasty place


----------

